# Help choosing a breeder in the North East



## Sally's Mom

No to Goldilocks or MOA's, the others are good choices....


----------



## tippykayak

Be careful! If you're in NJ, you're very close to a ton of terrible, terrible breeders, millers, and brokers. 

Step one, if I were you, would be to check the clearances of each breeder's dogs. Once you have a potential breeder, you can plug the dogs' registered names or AKC numbers into OFA and CERF. If the clearances are missing, you can strike the breeder right off your list. There's a lot more that goes into a good breeding than clearances, but they're a really easy way to knock the vast majority of bad breeders out of the pool.

If you have trouble with this, people on the forum (including me) are happy to help.

Second, what kind of dog are you looking for? Couch potato? Active companion? Competition partner? Do you run or hike? Any interest in therapy dog work? That will be important to know as you look for potential litters.


----------



## Oakland

What is MOAs?


----------



## Oakland

Does it matter to you what color coat the dog has? What kind of activity level are you looking for? Does it have to be a puppy, or is rescue an option?


----------



## AmbikaGR

In general all the breeders you listed are okay - BUT you must insist on seeing the clearances for each dog that is being bred. Just because a breeder's reputation is good does not mean you are off the hook and still do not nee to do due diligence.
Basically all the breeders list would fall into the "moderate" activity level when it comes to their breedings. None are "heavy" into performance areas. But I am sure they have all likely produced their share of "active" dogs. 

Good luck in your search. :wavey:


----------



## AmbikaGR

Oakland said:


> What is MOAs?



Moa's is a hobby breeder located in Northern New Jersey.


----------



## golden_eclipse

No offense to MOA's, but their website gave me a head ache. I prefer simplistic easy to read websites.


----------



## AmbikaGR

kdowningxc said:


> No offense to MOA's, but their website gave me a head ache. I prefer simplistic easy to read websites.


Yeah I know what you mean. :doh:But it is better than one with all the bells and whistles that talks the talk but does not back it up with walking the walk? From what I see of the current breedings on Moa's website they appear to be doing the big four clearances and are active with their dogs.


----------



## golden_eclipse

yeah they seem good from what I managed to read, but I almost closed the window before I found that out, because my head was spinning. I also just have really bad associations with those types of websites. Maybe someone could give them some polite constructive feedback about making a website more "user friendly".


----------



## pas914

tippykayak said:


> Be careful! If you're in NJ, you're very close to a ton of terrible, terrible breeders, millers, and brokers.
> ......
> 
> Second, what kind of dog are you looking for? Couch potato? Active companion? Competition partner? Do you run or hike? Any interest in therapy dog work? That will be important to know as you look for potential litters.


I have read quite a bit about some of the inherent problems with the breeders in NJ -- which is part of how I came to be looking at breeders that are so far away. In particular, there seems to be a number of threads warning of Gold-Rush in Princeton (cancer in the lines?), yet many of the breeders in the state have bred with their dogs. Warranted or not, I would sooner err on the side of caution and steer clear. As I said initially, we lost our last Golden this past summer at the age of 4 1/2 and I want to take every precaution possible in trying to avoid something similar happening.

In terms of what kind of dog we are looking for, I would say an "active companion" is a good characterization. No breeding/showing, no hunting, no agility competitions. I am pretty active (run, swim, etc), and my kids are still young and energetic, so definitely NO to the couch potato dog! No interest in therapy dog at this time. Someone else asked about color -- I prefer the lighter colored dogs, but color is much lower on the list of deciding factors. Someone also asked about rescue dogs and older dogs -- we are looking for a puppy (longevity is important -- in as much as we can mitigate potential issues). 

Thanks for the feedback, and I will continue to follow up as we move forward.


----------



## Catalina

Since you're asking about Jansun, I just wanted to let you know that we have a 6 month old Jansun pup and we couldn't be happier. There was nothing about our experience that would make me think twice about doing it all over again. Jan has all health clearances, shows actively and very successfully, and has beautiful dogs both in looks and temperament. Jan has been great all along the way. I know she has a litter on the ground and another due later in the fall but I can't say whether they're all taken or not. Lots of luck finding your puppy! So sorry about the loss of your dog.


----------



## pas914

Thanks to all who helped me with information, advice and recommendations. I made the journey to Harborview earlier this week and picked up our new Puppy, Jake!


----------



## MGMF

Congradulations, beautiful puppy. Thank you for doing your homework and blessings for a long life for Jake.


----------



## Golden123

pas914 said:


> Thanks to all who helped me with information, advice and recommendations. I made the journey to Harborview earlier this week and picked up our new Puppy, Jake!


 Congratulations on your pup! Jake is a handsome boy!!


----------



## LibertyME

Precious!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## tippykayak

Wow, awesome! HV is a great way to go. I've met a couple of her dogs, and they're both beautiful and smart.


----------



## Lola212

Curious why no to MOAs...any advice would be greatly appreciated as I am close to putting a deposit down.

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Lola212

Hi! I am new the forum, and quite glad I found it. I saw your post above about terrible New Jersey breeders, and I am worried that I might choose one being so new to this. Can you tell me who to steer away from? I would have sent you a PM but apparently I can't send them until I have 15 posts. Not sure if I can receive them...

Really look forward to any advice!!
Thanks


----------



## AmbikaGR

Lola212 said:


> Hi! I am new the forum, and quite glad I found it. I saw your post above about terrible New Jersey breeders, and I am worried that I might choose one being so new to this. Can you tell me who to steer away from? I would have sent you a PM but apparently I can't send them until I have 15 posts. Not sure if I can receive them...
> 
> Really look forward to any advice!!
> Thanks



There are no more "bad breeders" in NJ than any other state oor area of the country. Look for the basic clearances minimum, ask lots of questions and feel comfortable with the breeder. 
Here is a link to an excellent thread to help you out.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...er-puppy/22440-puppy-buyers-fact-checker.html


----------



## tippykayak

The reason I said that the person was close to lots of bad breeders is because there's a pretty high density cluster of BYB/HVBs in Jersey and then a lot of milled/farmed dogs across the border in PA. I grew up there, and I cannot tell you how many friends and acquaintances have gotten HVB Goldens or milled Goldens. I certainly haven't done a statistical analysis of NJ versus other areas, but there are a TON of bad breeders in NJ and PA, moreso, it seems to me, than in my current area (CT).

To Lola: I don't have a comprehensive list of bad breeders, but I encourage you to read the GRCA's guide to choosing a breeder as a starting point. The next step would be to get referrals from your local Golden Retriever club. If you just Google around, you're going to find more bad breeders than good.

Next, evaluate the breeders you're looking at by seeing if they do the four recommended clearances on each dog. We can help you look those clearances up and verify them. You also want to look for the qualities mentioned at the GRCA link I provided earlier in the post.

Good luck!


----------



## MGMF

I would think it is the larger states that have vast amounts of land you would find more problems. This gives them opportunity to puppy mill without the neighbors watching. Why their are not enough AKC inspections to breeders that are putting out 100's of pups a year I don't know. As for the rest of them shame on them for not have any ethics to do what is right. There are many good breeders in all states it is just finding them that can take some time. Good Luck


----------



## AmbikaGR

Again I will state that NJ is no worse than any other area of the country. Perhaps it is the density of people that make it seem so as it is the 11th most populated stated and the 46th largest with regard to land. There are many GREAT breeders here but there are also our share of bad ones. Unfortunately as with all things in life it is buyer beware. So it is critical that folks do their homework before committing to a breeder or litter no matter where they are located.


----------



## tippykayak

I think an argument over which states are worse than others is totally irrelevant to the OP's situation. While I'm sure there are worse areas and better, it is true that there are lots of bad breeders in NJ and the OP needs to be careful.


----------



## AMPM

Hi there,
I think we have brothers! We also live in NJ and drove to Harborview to pick up Finn on 10/15. He is a doll and we could not be happier. I found Jennifer to be great to work with on the lead up to bringing Finn home and would recommend her in a heartbeat! I'd love to hear more about your guy and how he's doing. He looks so much like ours!!


----------



## hvgoldens4

AmbikaGR said:


> Again I will state that NJ is no worse than any other area of the country. Perhaps it is the density of people that make it seem so as it is the 11th most populated stated and the 46th largest with regard to land. There are many GREAT breeders here but there are also our share of bad ones. Unfortunately as with all things in life it is buyer beware. So it is critical that folks do their homework before committing to a breeder or litter no matter where they are located.


 
I am in PA and I have no problem with saying that we have FAR too many "breeders" who are not doing clearances, whose dogs are living in conditions that are deplorable and their most basic needs are not being met. We also have a lot of "brokers" in the area because this and I do know that this extends from the breeders in PA who use brokers in PA, MD, and NJ to sell their puppies. You see, these people who are breeding aren't dumb. They know that the average person is not going to come to their farm with 700 dogs on it-and yes, there are quite a few who have operations this large, to get their puppy. So, they use brokers who pose as the breeder of the puppies. The broker's live in a more acceptable area and don't have tons of dogs on their premises so people are made to think that the puppy was born and raised at the brokers home.

Yes, folks......dog breeding is big business to these people and they will do almost anything they need to do to be able to sell their "product".  

Jennifer


----------



## Ljilly28

Your HV puppy is adorable!


----------



## AmbikaGR

hvgoldens4 said:


> I am in PA and I have no problem with saying that we have FAR too many "breeders" who are not doing clearances, whose dogs are living in conditions that are deplorable and their most basic needs are not being met. We also have a lot of "brokers" in the area because this and I do know that this extends from the breeders in PA who use brokers in PA, MD, and NJ to sell their puppies. You see, these people who are breeding aren't dumb. They know that the average person is not going to come to their farm with 700 dogs on it-and yes, there are quite a few who have operations this large, to get their puppy. So, they use brokers who pose as the breeder of the puppies. The broker's live in a more acceptable area and don't have tons of dogs on their premises so people are made to think that the puppy was born and raised at the brokers home.
> 
> Yes, folks......dog breeding is big business to these people and they will do almost anything they need to do to be able to sell their "product".
> 
> Jennifer



Jennifer I never stated NJ did not have bad breeders. This situation is not exclusive to the PA, MD, NJ area by any stretch of the imagination. My point was that they are everywhere in the country and all folks need to do due diligence before committing to a breeder/litter, regardless of where they live.


----------



## tippykayak

AmbikaGR said:


> My point was that they are everywhere in the country and all folks need to do due diligence before committing to a breeder/litter, regardless of where they live.


True and well said.


----------



## hvgoldens4

AmbikaGR said:


> Jennifer I never stated NJ did not have bad breeders. This situation is not exclusive to the PA, MD, NJ area by any stretch of the imagination. My point was that they are everywhere in the country and all folks need to do due diligence before committing to a breeder/litter, regardless of where they live.


 
I was not disagreeing with anything you had written. You are absolutely correct that every state has good breeders and bad breeders. I do believe that PA is one of the worst states with these type breeders. People believe that it would be relatively easy not to purchase a puppy from one of these places and was just pointing out that most of them use brokers so it is a little more difficult to spot them than one would think.


----------



## LoveGoldens4

I live in the New Jersey and was wondering if you found a good breeder after your research. My family will also want one that is a family dog.
Thank you


----------



## tuckerkeys

LoveGoldens4 said:


> I live in the New Jersey and was wondering if you found a good breeder after your research. My family will also want one that is a family dog.
> Thank you




I live in southern NJ. Have had goldens for most of my life! Currently we are interviewing breeders and here are a few that are TOPS in NJ. Breed for the love of the dog and to better the breed ( in health not looks ) all their clearances, welcome you into their homes where the dogs are raised...

Welcome to Goldenway Goldens - leslie lesser marlboro nj

Jansun Goldens

Goldigger Golden Retrievers - Healthy Golden Retrievers tinton falls


windyridgesgoldens.com flemington nj


Please note I am in NO WAY affiliated with these breeders, just that in our EXTENSIVE search in NJ these are the ones I felt the BEST with when contacting all of the breeders available in NJ. In my personal opinion, we chose to stay away from gold rush in princeton, cynazar ( just search that place on here to see all the horrific stories! ) picabo goldens ( b/c they live in NC and sell in NJ so I can't visit the site) Four Willows in Cream Ridge ( gold rush in lineage and she used to work for gold rush which is full of problems in the breed, I had 2 of them....) and pheasant hill golden retrievers.


The good breeders will choose YOU for one of their pups. Anyone with litters at the ready and convincing you to get one, I'd run the other way. A great puppy with thought to the breeding, and excellent pedigree takes time! My last golden I waited 2 years for. The breeder does not have any current litters available and isn't planning on starting until the spring, and as everyone knows the pregnancy may not even take....
Anyway GOOD LUCK!!! I would call each person not email, as the breeder will also know how serious you are


----------



## LoveGoldens4

Thank you for your input. One of those Breeders, GoldenWay goldens I was a little concerned about. Someone I know bought a puppy from them several years back and had to put him down for kidney failure. When she called her to ask if there was any issue with that litter she was not very nice. Said her dog was the stud and she only showed the puppies from that litter because she was doing a favor for the person who owned the female dog. She just said that her dogs are all healthy. She was very upset since she spent over 1000.00 for him and then between vet bills and losing the dog. She didn't show any compassion.
Maybe this was just a single incedent, but it stands out in my mind. I will look in to the other 2 you mentioned.


----------



## tuckerkeys

Wow! I'm sad to hear about that w/ Leslie! From my dealings with her ( never got a pup I was the last w/ a deposit & the last pup died at birth ) she was nothing but courteous and understanding and professional. Every person who breeds is going to have some kind of issue somewhere down the line with a health issue, I mean, it IS a living thing & stuff goes wrong......

it is HARD to try and get the best of the best in a golden retriever because quite frankly, the dog is overbred....Especially in NJ. Researching other dog breeds is exactly the same, just different worries with different dogs... eventually you just need to say oh well and take the plunge and whatever happens happens....But you'll need to know you did your best to obtain the best quality dog for your family..In the end it really is just a crapshoot....

BTW our family is officially "leaving" the golden retriever breed....The heartache with dying early is too much for us to handle yet again......We'll be the proud parents of a greater swiss mountain dog come March. They come with their own set of issues, but I just felt the need to take a break from goldens until I feel like we can have one live past 4-6 years of age....We've had a bad string of luck lately.....And yes the young ones who died were all 100% gold rush....which are all over nj.....


----------



## Sally's Mom

Are the greater swiss known for longevity? I can tell you that the few I see in practice have some major orthopedic issues... need a good breeder.


----------



## AmbikaGR

tuckerkeys said:


> BTW our family is officially "leaving" the golden retriever breed....The heartache with dying early is too much for us to handle yet again......We'll be the proud parents of a greater swiss mountain dog come March. They come with their own set of issues, but I just felt the need to take a break from goldens until I feel like we can have one live past 4-6 years of age....We've had a bad string of luck lately.....And yes the young ones who died were all 100% gold rush....which are all over nj.....



I truly can understand your reason for not getting a Golden again at this time but why go with one oof the "giant" breeds"? You do realize their average life span is 6-10 years, similar to Bernese Mtn Dogs? 
And please understand I am not knocking ANY breed, but if you are looking to improve your odds of a longer lived dog you may want to reconsider. 
Whatever you decide I wish you MANY years of health and happiness with your future pup.


----------



## MGMF

Greater Swiss Mountain dogs are a wonderful breed. I did lots of research years ago as they are one of my favorites. They have a shorter life span compared to the Golden. They are also pron to many health issues as many breeds just can't escape. If your dogs had a short life then you may just be prepared for the giant breeds shorter life.


----------



## fudgedog

The one thing that should be noted is that cancer is a big threat to all goldens in older age regardless of lineage.


----------



## hvgoldens4

AmbikaGR said:


> I truly can understand your reason for not getting a Golden again at this time but why go with one oof the "giant" breeds"? You do realize their average life span is 6-10 years, similar to Bernese Mtn Dogs?
> And please understand I am not knocking ANY breed, but if you are looking to improve your odds of a longer lived dog you may want to reconsider.
> Whatever you decide I wish you MANY years of health and happiness with your future pup.


 
Absolutely agree and you are getting a dog with a much different temperament than what a golden typically has.


All the best with your new puppy......


----------



## WendyS

LoveGoldens4, I have a 10 month old pup from Goldenway Goldens, and I am very happy so far. Feel free to message me with any questions...


----------



## LoveGoldens4

Thank you, I am still going to research others. Everything was great with the sale,how informative she was, the cleanliness of the house, the dog was great but just how she handled me on the phone after I was devasted about the loss of the my dog. I think she felt I was blaming her but I was just checking to see if maybe there was any other problems with that litter. I was just looking for answers. Sometimes, they don't know until the buyer inquires. If she would have just handled that a little better I would have bought my next golden from her.


----------



## FidereGoldens

Try Goodtime Golden Retrievers. 

Lisa Smith
Pound Ridge, NY USA 10576 
[email protected]


----------



## tuckerkeys

OK - after reading this thread w/ my rec. for Goldenway goldens, I'll have to stop rec. her and her dogs....I have been asking around to dog friends, and it seems as if least everyone I have spoken with has had something negative to say about her & her dog practices......If they themselves have not had a bad exp. with her they know someone who does

A very good friend has a 4 year old male with BOTH hip dysplasia & elbow dysplasia! He needs both surgeries asap & can only walk in circles when he does walk & he's on 100 mg of deramax until scheduled surgery...Sad. When she spoke with her she was standoffish and didnt want to admit it was her dogs fault ( ummm it's an inherited disease BOTH of them!!) I think the dogs mother is a good producer, so I'm sure it's hard to take her off the line.....


----------



## lizamartin

Little Country Goldens in Strong, Maine comes highly recommended by me. I have a wonderful Golden --- traveled from Nova Scotia Canada to pick her up and the drive was well worth it! Check out their website.


----------



## Sally's Mom

Little Country is now Kelore Goldens(has been for a number of years).


----------



## tuckerbailey

I was on list for a pup from goldenway. Ended up getting the pup from goldiggers. Cannot speak to goldenways puppies health but just objected to what I thought was more of a puppy factory. Not a puppy mill mind you just breeding too often. Got our boy from Diane at goldiggers and he has been healthy so far. Not at all affiliated with them just so you know but when we went to pick up our boy I was willing to walk away if I did not like what I saw....that is the environment. The puppies are kept in her house. Was more than pleased. She does not have many litters...maybe one a year which I respected. And she clearly cares about her dogs. You can see our Duncan on her website.

I live in Philly area and also would recommend sanmann kennels. Have had golden from them and he was a first class boy. I would have gone back to them but they did not have litters at the time. They tried to guide me to other reputable breeders also.

Feel free to ask any questions or contact me about my experiences.


----------



## hvgoldens4

I am glad to hear that you are happy with your puppy and he has been healthy thus far. I was not familiar with this breeder so I went to their website to check things out. There wasn't information about clearances being done so I went to the OFA website to look. The dogs that she has listed on the "our Family" page are all missing elbow clearances except for Windy. Eye clearance are out dated quite a bit and many don't have a heart clearance listed. Of course, eye and heart clearances may not always be sent in, but clearances should be checked.

Orthopedic Foundation for Animals

Orthopedic Foundation for Animals

Orthopedic Foundation for Animals

Orthopedic Foundation for Animals

Parents from the last litter:
Mom has all her clearances:
Orthopedic Foundation for Animals
Dad:
Orthopedic Foundation for Animals


I agree that Sanmann kennels does a very nice job with their dogs.


----------



## WendyS

In defense of goldenway and Leslie, I had the same concerns when I got my pup from her in April. She did provide me with ALL clearances on paper, even though some were not on her website. As I stated, so far so good with my Cooper, and I will hope to continue to have a healthy and happy dog. Good Luck with your puppy hunting everyone!!


----------



## hvgoldens4

hvgoldens4 said:


> I am glad to hear that you are happy with your puppy and he has been healthy thus far. I was not familiar with this breeder so I went to their website to check things out. There wasn't information about clearances being done so I went to the OFA website to look. The dogs that she has listed on the "our Family" page are all missing elbow clearances except for Windy. Eye clearance are out dated quite a bit and many don't have a heart clearance listed. Of course, eye and heart clearances may not always be sent in, but clearances should be checked.
> 
> Orthopedic Foundation for Animals
> 
> Orthopedic Foundation for Animals
> 
> Orthopedic Foundation for Animals
> 
> Orthopedic Foundation for Animals
> 
> Parents from the last litter:
> Mom has all her clearances:
> Orthopedic Foundation for Animals
> Dad:
> Orthopedic Foundation for Animals
> 
> 
> I agree that Sanmann kennels does a very nice job with their dogs.


 
Just in case there was a question, my post above refers to Golddiggers goldens.


----------



## sandysmom

I have a 2 and 1/2 year old Goldenway Golden and she is nothing but a joy and healthy. I also have nothing but great things to say about the breeder. Our dog is always complimented on her demeanor and look.


----------



## brenrn

Not sure if anyone has recommended Goldiva yet but we are getting our new boy from Mary next Sunday (ahhhhhhh!!! Seems like an eternity!). She's been great, does all clearances and have beautiful pups!


----------



## goldprof

FYI: Delmarva Goldens (in MD) has a male puppy ready to go home on Feb. 4th if anyone is interested. This is a really great litter with excellent temperaments! (I know because I've seen them all in person and will be bringing one of the pups home myself.)

Just check out the website.


----------



## rahularora

Hello Tuckerkey,
you suggested to stay away from Pheasant hill in your experience. may I please request you to share more information?

I am looking for a pup and find they have availability as of now. I have paid a deposit but with a condition that it will be refundable in 3 days. 

My kids are going to be very disappointed but I want to take a cautious and well informed decision.

request your help.

regards
Rahul


----------



## jka0025

DO NOT USE MOA's GOLDEN RETRIEVER's- we got a puppy from her 3 years ago, and he already has had a tumor growth, lyme disease, bronchitis and SEVERE ALLERGIES. Save your money, we love our puppy to death, but the amount of money we have spent at the vet thus far is close to 15,000. AVOID HER, she is a fraud.


----------



## Prism Goldens

You might want to make your own thread for MOA - whoever that is....
I'm sorry for your dog's poor health and your pocketbook- but if you make the thread title the kennel name it would probably come up on a google search, which would get your word out!


----------



## anc5140

Why should you stay away from Pheasant Hill Golden Retriever?


----------



## Prism Goldens

anc5140 said:


> Why should you stay away from Pheasant Hill Golden Retriever?


There is a Pheasant Hill in NJ- I would run and hide from them for many reasons, the least of which is spotty clearances and no competition with their dogs, they just breed their girls to their own stud dogs (who cannot be the best dog for all girls obviously) and do nothing else with them.

They took the name without checking that there is a long time reputable breeder (or maybe they knew that and took it anyway) who uses that name in St Louis area. They are totally reliable.


----------



## Zeke1

tippykayak said:


> Be careful! If you're in NJ, you're very close to a ton of terrible, terrible breeders, millers, and brokers.
> 
> Step one, if I were you, would be to check the clearances of each breeder's dogs. Once you have a potential breeder, you can plug the dogs' registered names or AKC numbers into OFA and CERF. If the clearances are missing, you can strike the breeder right off your list. There's a lot more that goes into a good breeding than clearances, but they're a really easy way to knock the vast majority of bad breeders out of the pool.
> 
> If you have trouble with this, people on the forum (including me) are happy to help.
> 
> Second, what kind of dog are you looking for? Couch potato? Active companion? Competition partner? Do you run or hike? Any interest in therapy dog work? That will be important to know as you look for potential litters.




Is there such a thing as a couch potato with a golden!?? Lol just being silly- we r looking for one with great temperament as I have a 20 yr old son who could really benefit from this, hoping it will bring him a form of therapy as our doggies do bring that therapeutic sense to all of us sometimes!! we lost our golden 6 years ago n looking now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beatiewiz

pas914 said:


> I have read quite a bit about some of the inherent problems with the breeders in NJ -- which is part of how I came to be looking at breeders that are so far away. In particular, there seems to be a number of threads warning of Gold-Rush in Princeton (cancer in the lines?), yet many of the breeders in the state have bred with their dogs. Warranted or not, I would sooner err on the side of caution and steer clear. As I said initially, we lost our last Golden this past summer at the age of 4 1/2 and I want to take every precaution possible in trying to avoid something similar happening.
> 
> In terms of what kind of dog we are looking for, I would say an "active companion" is a good characterization. No breeding/showing, no hunting, no agility competitions. I am pretty active (run, swim, etc), and my kids are still young and energetic, so definitely NO to the couch potato dog! No interest in therapy dog at this time. Someone else asked about color -- I prefer the lighter colored dogs, but color is much lower on the list of deciding factors. Someone also asked about rescue dogs and older dogs -- we are looking for a puppy (longevity is important -- in as much as we can mitigate potential issues).
> 
> Thanks for the feedback, and I will continue to follow up as we move forward.


Just lost my golden from Goldrush. Had an eye issue, colon cancer at 7 and died from a tumor on the heart at 91/2. I was diligent with screenings since my first golden dropped in my backyard at 6. That one came from Ninevah NY. I just want a golden who is healthy and I am not interested in any other breed.


----------



## Zeke1

[email protected] said:


> Just lost my golden from Goldrush. Had an eye issue, colon cancer at 7 and died from a tumor on the heart at 91/2. I was diligent with screenings since my first golden dropped in my backyard at 6. That one came from Ninevah NY. I just want a golden who is healthy and I am not interested in any other breed.




So sorry for the loss of ur golden furball❤❤


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Julie Timmons

Zeke1 said:


> Is there such a thing as a couch potato with a golden!??
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha, yes there is! Pic taken as I was reading the forum, "trapped" on the couch by my couch potato!


----------



## Zeke1

Julie Timmons said:


> Haha, yes there is! Pic taken as I was reading the forum, "trapped" on the couch by my couch potato!




So precious I want one!!!❤❤[emoji182]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LynnC

[email protected] said:


> Just lost my golden from Goldrush. Had an eye issue, colon cancer at 7 and died from a tumor on the heart at 91/2. I was diligent with screenings since my first golden dropped in my backyard at 6. That one came from Ninevah NY. I just want a golden who is healthy and I am not interested in any other breed.


I am so sorry for your loss  . I lost my Gold Rush boy 1 1/2 years ago (can't believe it's that long already) at almost 9 YO to a tumor at the base of his heart that had already Metastasized. My friend lost her dog from a different litter but same sire 2 months later to cancer also  . It's so hard to avoid Gold Rush in the Northeast especially in NJ. May your wonderful memories of your beloved dog give you some comfort during this difficult time.


----------



## NothingbutGold

Can't wait for my next couch potato. Great picture. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## GracieGirl25

I got my Golden at Twin Beau'D Golden Retrievers in Swansea, MA -- highly recommend Nancy!


----------



## Julie Timmons

GracieGirl, How old is your golden? Couch potato above is from Twin Beau D as well. His bday is 12/27/2016.


----------



## Burt

Two days ago we lost our beloved Lenny. He was an 11 year old Male Golden we adopted 10 years ago from the Long Island Golden Retriver Rescue. He was my alternate species son. He was and always will be the 8th Golden my wife and I and family have had in 38 years of marriage and almost 4 decades of knowing eachother. We are heartbroken and of course filled with regret. There is a Jewish word, Mensch. Lenny was a true Mensch, a Gentleman who was always there knew what you were saying to him and a kind soul. He was pretty much perfectly fine last week strong vibrant and well and within one week decompensated and was diagnosed with a Brain Tumor of probably the worst kind. We did everything we could do but this was a galloping situation and even on the initial steroids before possible radiation he could hardly walk and had a lot of trouble so quickly getting up. He had an MRI and it was probably a Glioma of some kind. 

What I would like to say to anyone who says we are giving up on Goldens because of the misery of the cancers they get and most die of Cancer don't give up. All our Goldens have died of cancer. Ten years ago we lost two of our companions in one week of eachother and we always never care about the money. I did well so I will do anything to try to save them. All large breed dogs even mixes live on borrowed time at 10 years. Little dogs may live a little bit longer maybe in to their mid teens if lucky. If you want to have a dog that lives long get a Jack Russel and then spend your life dealing with a hyper frenetic animal that may drive you nuts.

I always get a kick out of how people compalin they got a dog and the breeder was awful the dog ended up with allergies, hip dysplasia etc etc etc. First off all be realistic the best Breeders do it to make a living. They can have what may be known to be the best bread dogs and a dog from them can die at 5 years or younger. You can by a Golden from a pet shop and the dog will live to 13. People brag to me how they got their dog from this Breder or that Breeder and I stand there saying to myself who gives a crap. 

When you get a dog it's a life long commitment. Anyone reading this hopefully knows it. We have had a puppy mill dog or two they were wonderful. We have had Goldens from reputable breeders. All of them had a Cancer. But all of them we loved unconditionally and they had wonderful lives with us and we had wondeful lives with them. Every time I have lost a Dog a little of me has gone with them and that is what happened to me again two days ago. I am tying this and I am distraught. I'm sure you understand. I will be OK it takes time. The brain tends to cloud things over after a while.

So this is what you do. When you get a Golden Retriever at year 6 make sure the dog has a proper abdominal ultrasound to rule out Hemangiosarcoma the leading cancer in a large breed canines, a hopeless cancer, google it. One day the dog if fine the next day the dog collapses and is bleeding internally from the liver, spleen or right atrium of the heart. Many of you reading this may say oh yeah that happend to my dog but may never knew what it was or didn't understand it. Next make sure the dog has a complete examanination twice a year from a Reputable Vet preferably a Cornell or University of Pennsylvania Graduate if you can afford it and make sure the dogs teeth are cleaned under anesthesia once a year if you can afford it. It is proven clean teeth extends animal's lives. Don't be fooled you can brush their teeth but that will only do so much. Rule out the Lymphomas and other potential tragic diseases and then keep your fingers crossed. Try feeding them the best food possible. Try raw food mixed in with products like Wellness. We use Darwins from Seattle as a our raw food. A liitle more expensive but worth it. Remember Dogs are species specific. In the wild wolves hunt their own food they don't hunt for a bag of Purina. All our dogs are 99 percent wolf.

Anyway I could go on. When you get any dog companion it's like throwing it up against the wall, if it sticks it sticks if it doesn't it won't. People put the blame too much on breeders. I personally prefer rescue but if the dogs people breed are not purchased then what happens to them? Get another Golden they are the best dogs on Earth! Burt


----------



## Prism Goldens

I'm sorry for your many losses... Lenny must have been an amazing companion. 

Humans and chimps share 99% of their genetic material. We're not chimps. The human and mouse genome are 85% identical. Genes are made up of long strands of DNA. DNA consists of a chain made from four types of nucleotide subunits composed of: a five-carbon sugar, a phosphate group and one of the four bases adenine, cytosine, guanine, and thymine.
So really most things on earth that use DNA to encode on are quite similar. What is more important is the nucleotide difference between A and B creature- one single nucleotide deletion or insertion can make a radical change in the finished product. 
Dogs are not wolves any more than we are chimps. 
I agree completely w the suggestion to do a 6-7 YO U/S check, and do this with all my dogs. I want to know it if something's brewing. Most people on this forum are quite educated on hemangiosarcomas and for that matter, most cancers. Same with dental care. But yearly dentals should not be necessary, I have an 8 YO girl and an 11 YO boy who have never had a dental and who do not need one. Their teeth and gums look like any random year old dog- but I take care of them. Some dogs do not make sufficient saliva, and their teeth are going to need more care- but brushing is absolutely helpful and a yearly dental shouldn't ever be required unless there is a saliva issue that should probably be investigated on its own. 

Your ideas about breeders are confused. 'what happens if dogs bred are not purchased'
... what do you think happens? Well-bred puppies are ALWAYS purchased, usually spoken for months before they are conceived. 

'first off all be realistic the best Breeders do it to make a living. They can have what may be known to be the best bread dogs and a dog from them can die at 5 years or younger. You can by a Golden from a pet shop and the dog will live to 13. People brag to me how they got their dog from this Breder or that Breeder and I stand there saying to myself who gives a crap.'
Any dog can die at 5. It's irrelevant where they came from. You SHOULD be concerned where a dog comes from- the pet store isn't going to give you anything thoughtfully bred, puppy mills supply them. They are uneducated breeders whose sole concern is the income they derive. But the best breeders do not do this for income to live on. You are completely wrong about that. I dk a single one who I would call a good breeder that pays their living expenses w their puppy money. You are comparing two unlike things. 

I hope you can get all the photos you have of your precious boy together, and make a slideshow you can share with others- it will help you with your grief and will bring to your mind times that were happier. Godspeed Lenny.


----------



## cwag

I am so sorry for your loss of Lenny. They all take a piece of our hearts when they go.


----------



## ked1203

My heartfelt sympathy to you and your family on the loss of Lenny! There is no other dog in the world than a Golden!
You rescued him and gave him the best years of his life! Both you and Lenny were lucky to have found each other!


----------



## murphy1

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Ljilly28

So sad and sorry about the loss of Lenny - My golden Tally died from hemangiosarcoma, and I still feel this homesickness for him that never ends.


----------



## Burt

Thank you for all your kind thoughts. It seems to get harder every time filled with grief and regret. As for the person who repsonded with the opinions about breeders and dental care etc etc. This is my experience. I'm not sure it's possible to brush an animals teeth like we do ours. There are some dogs that need at least yearly teeth cleaning and I am a big proponent of it. 

There are breeders who have many litters but I tend to agree with you it's probably not their main income. I don't really believe in trying to find the finest breeder any longer. No matter who one gets a GR from in the end 100 percent of the 8 we have had in 38 years, some from what could be considered fine breeders have died of Cancer. And the disease is certainly not reserved for Goldens. Most dogs die of Cancer. Most Humans die of Cancer, Heart Disease and Kidney Failure due to a myriad of maladies. I was in Health Care for 40 years. So what's the moral of this story? Enjoy and love these animals for as long as they are with us and beyond. We have two Puggles who are nuts but they should still fill a void. Our home feels empty without Lenny. I guess that sums it up.

Thank you again.


----------



## Lincgold

Hello, I too spent several months calling and looking for a reputable breeder. We just got the sweetest pup mid September. We live in Mass so I you don’t mind traveling, I can give you the name of two good breeders:

Nautilus Golden Retrievers in Plymouth, Mass - we got two wonderful males there, Seamus and Lincoln (who is currently 10 yrs old and loves the new pup). They have been in business for many years. You can email them but I would call them too as they get pretty busy. They show the dogs and also runs a grooming service, I believe. 

Karben Goldens in New Hampshire - this is where we got Bear, our 3 mos old pup. They are wonderful to work with. They sent weekly updates & pics on the mom’s pregnancy and thereafter, the pups growth. They are a small breeder. I don’t believe they will breed again until next year but you can contact her and I’m sure she’ll point you in the right direction if you do not want to wait. 

Both breeders have full clearance and I recommend them highly. 

Good luck, Ann


----------

